# Bärbel Schäfer - was sie drunter trägt 1x



## walme (21 März 2012)

​


----------



## Padderson (21 März 2012)

ich hab ihr Gesicht zugehalten - dann geht´s


----------



## Bombastic66 (23 März 2012)

echt nett, vielen Dank dafür! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (23 März 2012)

Sehr prall


----------



## Kolly200 (23 März 2012)

Ist sie dass, oder nicht?


----------



## Tankov (23 März 2012)

Ist sie, ist schon etwas älter das Bild.


----------



## snoopy63 (23 März 2012)

Tankov schrieb:


> Ist sie, ist schon etwas älter das Bild.


Wenn sie es ist, dann ist "*etwas* älter" wohl sehr geschmeichelt!


----------



## Weltenbummler (24 März 2012)

Bärbel hat ein super Busen.


----------



## karllson (24 März 2012)

Nice. Danke.


----------



## Vollstrecker (27 März 2012)

danke, kann sie trotzdem nicht leiden


----------



## MrCap (27 März 2012)

*Von mir aus dürfte sie mir heutzutage auch noch gerne ihre BH-Kollektion zeigen - vielen Dank !!!*


----------



## schneeberger (28 März 2012)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Jone (2 Juli 2012)

:WOW: Danke für Frau Schäfer :WOW:


----------



## jogyjogy (8 Juli 2012)

na kommt sie ist schon ne heiße .....


----------



## jogyjogy (8 Juli 2012)

find eich schon ......sie mal in Badesachen ..ein Traum


----------



## neman64 (8 Juli 2012)

:thx: für das tolle Bild von Bärbel


----------



## Motor (9 Juli 2012)

sieht auf dem Bild nicht gerade toll aus


----------

